# Report: Pablo Prigioni reaches deal with Los Angeles Clippers



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623982195380776960


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Had some decent moments in the postseason last year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Better than Austin Rivers? Maybe.

Does this mean Crawford is out? Maybe.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Better than Austin Rivers? Maybe.
> 
> Does this mean Crawford is out? Maybe.


Was this worth posting? Maybe.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Was this worth posting? Maybe.


At best.


----------

